
Why Honeywell can't claim “the world's most powerful quantum computer” - correlaterdude
https://venturebeat.com/2020/03/08/why-honeywell-cant-claim-the-worlds-most-powerful-quantum-computer/
======
kick
Wait, Honeywell still exists?

It's not the same company, right?

If it's one of those "We're wearing the other company's corpse but like keep
it on the down-low" situations, someone should revive the "Control Data
Corporation" brand, and the rest of the BUNCH for that matter. People knew how
to name a technology company back then!

~~~
airstrike
Honeywell's enterprise value is $116 billion. After this month's market rout.
Yes, it very much exists.

But you're partially correct in that it is, in many ways, what Allied Signal
used to be, except it kept the Honeywell name

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AlliedSignal](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AlliedSignal)

A more relevant point to make is that they have started trying to make a
switch from a regular-way, 20th century "Industrial" company to a 21st century
"Software-Industrial" player. This has been widely covered among the investor
community as it's been at the forefront of the company's strategy for the past
12-18 months.

One quick link from Google: [https://www.barrons.com/articles/honeywell-
software-stock-ne...](https://www.barrons.com/articles/honeywell-software-
stock-new-strategy-51557932443)

------
airstrike
Related thread from 4 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22498706](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22498706)

